# Author of Hebrews



## johnny_redeemed (Mar 3, 2009)

I submitted a paper proposal to ETS, which can be found here, that I would like your take on.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 3, 2009)

We all know it was Paul who wrote it because Kenneth Hagin asked the Lord, when he visited heaven, and the Lord told him it was Paul.  

(no joke, that was claimed).


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 3, 2009)

I vote Apollos!!!  

I look forward to checking out your paper...thanks for the link!


----------

